# Heart pounding - sugar reaction?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Age 53, height 5'4", weight 131 lbs.

I've been noticing lately that my heart pounds after I eat something sugary. I'm not diabetic, not overweight more than 6 pounds, active physically.

However, I do have some stress in my life  , and I'm 'of a certain age' hormonally, if you know what I mean.

I'm not liking this heart pounding thing at all.

Anybody else have this?

Yes, and I know the simple answer is "don't eat sweet stuff." I don't eat much, but a half piece of pecan pie called to me today.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

a fairly common part of menopause is heart palpatations. motherwort tincture really helps.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

of course, I'm not a doctor but maybe blood pressure? I am active, somewhat close to a normal weight  , eat right but I have had blood pressure issues since early 30's . My heart pounds like that after sweets, caffiene or stress or just plain tired. Do you notice ringing ears, feeling warm all of a sudden, headaches? 

Also, if you don't eat sweets alot, maybe your body is just not used to it and the sudden sugar rush, just produces that racing heart feeling. :shrug:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No hot flashes, thank goodness. No ringing ears. Occasional migraine.

Right after I got back from Memphis (grandson at St. Jude), and I was trying to get caught up on things at home, I felt *really* strange when I was shopping. The automatic blood pressure thingy at the pharmacy showed a slight elevation, which is very unusual for me. I've been monitoring it off an on since, and no problems.

I've dropped out caffeine, except for what's in chocolate.  That has helped me feel better, overall.

Maybe it *is* just not being accustomed to the sweets any more. I wonder if I can get through this holiday season with just a taste of the goodies instead of a slice?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're eating the sweets on an empty stomach and the reaction doesn't happen for a little while after you eat it, you're probably experiencing a hypoglycemic episode. When you eat sweets on an empty stomach it shoots your sugar really high, but then shortly after it bottoms out and you get hypoglycemia which can include palpitations, shakiness, sweatiness, nausea, and blurry vision.

This will happen to me every single time if for instance I get up in the morning and have a cinnamon roll or something like that all by itself. However, if I eat some protein first, such as a slice of cheese, a hard boiled egg or something like that and then eat the cinnamon roll I'm okay. Same thing throughout the day, if it's been several hours and I eat only something sweet I get it every time.

You can also get this reaction if you go too many hours without eating anything at all, once you start having problems with hypoglycemia. 

I've had this problem for years now, just have to be careful how and what I eat. HTH


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you had your blood pressure and cholesterol monitored? I was at 117/70 all my life..thru all stresses, all weight changes. never fluctuated. then I hit menopause. and ZOZOOOOM! right up to 200/90 when I finally figured out what was causing the pounding and strange feelings. cholesterol was elevated, too.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I get those reactions, but only from things containing high-fructose corn syrup. No other sugar sources bother me, but HFCS just tears me up, and most especially on an empty stomach. I can't drink regular soda, but diet is no problem. I've just discovered Jones Pure Cane Sodas and I can drink as many of them as I want with no ill effects.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Plowgirl - that's what I was thinking - hfcs. Pecan pie is made with corn syrup which is part hfcs nowdays. Has it always been? I just noticed that this year, since we've been trying to completely cut the hfcs.

Halo


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I had this problem several years ago. Told the doctor but he didn't believe me - didn't even write it on the chart. This is one reason I try to stay away from doctors. What purpose does it serve to NOT believe the patient? And why would I make up something like this? 

Nancy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It _was_ homemade pie, which has some redeeming qualities.  

BP this morning after a walk was 104/67.

Weight is down to 129.

I'm thinking the sweets that I'm not used to anymore caused the heart pounding. I've really reduced the refined carbs over the last month. The pecan pie was a Thanksgiving tradition, and my body just wasn't used to the sugar shock.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

High blood sugar makes you drowsy, thirsty, and warm.

Stress makes your heart pound and makes you sweat.

So, you might not have had high blood sugar but it might have put your body under stress??????????


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or just enough that the tipping point is reached on my stress level. :help:


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had to cut down on sweets myself. They often cause my heart to palpitate and then I have sweats. Just recently had a complete physical and the doc says this is a symptom of menopause (I'm 50) and eliminating sugar and caffeine from the diet will usually put a stop to these symptoms. She emphasized how important diet is in controlling the bad symptoms of menopause. Makes sense to me.


----------

